# OCX / Analyzer / chart / Diagramm



## Neger für alles... (21 September 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte über mein Microsoft Visual C# Themperaturen aufzeichnen,
Daten bekomme ich von einem OPC - Server.

Bin auf der Suche nach einer kostenlosen OCX Datei die Daten in eine Art Diagramm (Chart) darstellt


Wer hat was? Oder nen Tip?


----------



## MW (21 September 2010)

Zedgraph ist keine OCX hilft aber vielleicht weiter


----------



## david.ka (22 September 2010)

oder ggf. MSChart
http://www.google.de/#hl=de&source=...0&aql=&oq=mschar&gs_rfai=&fp=81f82f42a9c610e9


----------



## Neger für alles... (22 September 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe,


werde mal versuchen, ob ich die Diagramme in mein Visual C# 2008 Programm einbinden und mit Daten bedienen kann...


----------

